# Fijian banded iguana



## minusone (Aug 27, 2007)

someone is selling one of these on petlink.com.au

illeagal yea?


----------



## Magpie (Aug 27, 2007)

Big big big big time illegal and I suspect not true.


----------



## minusone (Aug 27, 2007)

$1000 each.
and he has 10 of them available.

lolz.

not dodgy at all


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 27, 2007)

hey minus1 can you lend me a grand mate?? cheers


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 27, 2007)

just went and had a look i love the way he spelt figian.... oh dear


----------



## minusone (Aug 27, 2007)

same guy - "WANTED ALBINO LEPOARD GECKOS "

his spelin dun b gud


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 27, 2007)

he may not be edumakated minus1 geez so cruel u iz


----------



## minusone (Aug 27, 2007)

mi bad
sori


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 27, 2007)

put me down for 2, i'm good for it


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 27, 2007)

lol jammer.... very cute lookin iguana tho.... maybe he just got some skinks and painted them green??


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 27, 2007)

the old petlinks good for a giggle


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 27, 2007)

just a question, does anyone actually police these sites(those with the dodgy ads)? 

Failing that does anyone mention these ads to the authorities so they can follow up and try to nab these guys?


----------



## Khagan (Aug 27, 2007)

Jackrabbit said:


> just a question, does anyone actually police these sites(those with the dodgy ads)?
> 
> Failing that does anyone mention these ads to the authorities so they can follow up and try to nab these guys?



Well i dont think they cant exactly follow up and try to get them, because pretending to purchase their animal to get their address etc then going and arresting them would be entrapment wouldnt it?


----------



## Retic (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't think entrapement is illegal. There would be no point as he is obviously just joking. There is a bloke in the UK that breeds them but they go for a bit more than a grand ;-)


----------



## Khagan (Aug 27, 2007)

boa said:


> I don't think entrapement is illegal. There would be no point as he is obviously just joking. There is a bloke in the UK that breeds them but they go for a bit more than a grand ;-)



Not illegal but it can be used as a defense in court meaning they could get off any charges etc so it would be waste of time.


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 27, 2007)

The person is advertising iguanas for sale on the net, how could asking for purchase details be considered entrapment? 
Now lets just see if we can organise a cash pickup


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 27, 2007)

Get two for me while your there.

Mrs I 

xxx


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 27, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> Get two for me while your there.
> 
> Mrs I
> 
> xxx


Yeah, sure, ok post me your $2000 and i'll pick them up for you. Keep it hush but for an extra $500 i also know a bloke that breeds easter bunnies if you're interested.


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 27, 2007)

oh i want an easter bunny........ does it lay choc eggs??


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 27, 2007)

lilmissrazz said:


> he may not be edumakated minus1 geez so cruel u iz


If he's not edumakated, we may be able to rip him off and get a few for a good price :evil:

The people on Petlink never fail to amaze me...


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 27, 2007)

lol spilota... rekon wes can be barginnin wiff de unedumakated man?? gets some for 500 a pop?? ok it hurts my head to type that bad lol... still waiting on confirmation on my easter bunny


----------



## Hickson (Aug 27, 2007)

Jackrabbit said:


> just a question, does anyone actually police these sites(those with the dodgy ads)?
> Failing that does anyone mention these ads to the authorities so they can follow up and try to nab these guys?



Several of the State and Federal authorities regularly peruse the Petlink ads.




khagan said:


> Well i dont think they cant exactly follow up and try to get them, because pretending to purchase their animal to get their address etc then going and arresting them would be entrapment wouldnt it?



It would be considered entrapment if the authorities advertised on petlink (under a false name, of course) that they wanted to buy a corn snake, and someone then offered them one and that person then got charged. But if the seller advertises first, it's not entrapment.

And anyway, the entrapment laws are something in the USA and don't apply in Australia (although there is _agent provocatuer _which is similar).



Hix


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd just like to say...
This guy selling the iguanas, "THE GHOST", seems for-real...
A few weeks back he had put an ad up on Petlink to sell indian star tortoises, and a couple of WTB ads for something else exotic. I emailed the person (Don't ask what I wrote 'cause I completely forget, I don't keep track of emails in my memory) and the next day they put up another ad in conjunction with the tortoise ad saying you need a current zoo licence to be able to buy these..
Now, a few weeks later, they've put up another ad to say the tortoises have been sold and they are now selling the iguanas...

So if this guy is just kidding around, a few weeks is a pretty long time to stay amused by such a thing:lol:

I've sent another email, just now, expressing interest in them and asking for some pics... We'll see what happens.


----------



## coxy (Aug 28, 2007)

Lol yeah love petlink, They really should do something to clean it up if they want to be taken seriously.
Whats the go with this one? WANTED: Asian House Geckoes - *cruisergirl62* (NSW) _27-Aug-07 08:27 PM AEST_


----------



## Hickson (Aug 28, 2007)

Check your lists from NPWS, Coxy. Asian House Geckos (_Hemidactylus frenatus_) are on a Class 1 license in NSW, and I believe on a basic license in other states.



Hix


----------



## Viridae (Sep 13, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Well i dont think they cant exactly follow up and try to get them, because pretending to purchase their animal to get their address etc then going and arresting them would be entrapment wouldnt it?



No, I don think so. They made the initial offer in their ad.


----------



## OzRocks (Sep 14, 2007)

Should reply to it and say youll take all of em,
then just toy around with him sayin youve gotta wait till you get paid etc.
Then he'll be so excited cos he thinks he actually scammed someone!!!!
Should also ask him husbandry techniques, see if he actually knows what hes talkin about


----------

